# maysville ky



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone fishing the warm water discharge near Maysville?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I heard some people are catching white bass there right now. I live in Maysville as well so feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in Flemingsburg.Wanted to go to the warm water last weekend but didn't make it?Does anyone catch many cats there i've heard so good things about this spot.Thanks


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know too much about cats, I target mostly crappie and sauger on the river.


----------

